# View from the van tonight.



## Scotia (Nov 5, 2022)

View tonight and hopefully some fireworks   if it clears maybe the Aurora borealis picture show.


----------



## Boris7 (Nov 5, 2022)

very wet Brands Hatch.


----------



## Scotia (Nov 6, 2022)

And dark!


----------



## Scotia (Nov 6, 2022)

Feed o Sea bass and a bucket of Rum so no Aurora !


----------



## Scotia (Nov 6, 2022)

Exercised the dug n Christina with a walk out to St Abbs Head on Saturday before stopping off at Eyemouth golf club for the night. Free pitch and one free EHU ( first come first served basis ) all they ask is you have a meal, mainly fish on the menu but hey ho why no, it is a fishing port after all.


----------



## caledonia (Nov 6, 2022)

A lovely part and often driven past part of Scotland. Above, below and on the water.


----------



## Scotia (Nov 7, 2022)

caledonia said:


> A lovely part and often driven past part of Scotland. Above, below and on the water.


Ye canny beat the dramatic rugged coastline after Torness all the way down to Berwick, canny get much further as my VISA has expired!


----------



## Wully (Nov 7, 2022)

That looked nice Sam a part of the world I know nothing about. I’ll need to give it a visit


----------



## Tonybvi (Nov 7, 2022)

St. Abbs harbour isn’t a bad place to overnight in that area either.


----------



## Scotia (Nov 7, 2022)

Tonybvi said:


> St. Abbs harbour isn’t a bad place to overnight in that area either.


Aye we went down to the harbour, quite tight if ye have a big van though.


----------

